# 2001 vr6 0-60 times?



## skinnywhiteboy (Mar 31, 2003)

Has anyone clocked the 2001 vr6?
Does anyone have the 0-60 times for the 2003 vr6
How much faster is the 2003 vr6 compared to the 2003 1.8t?
info would be great thanx


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: 2001 vr6 0-60 times? (skinnywhiteboy)*

i used to drive a 2001 GTI 12v quite a bit until i got my 24v GTI. In the beginning i couldn't tell the big difference in performance because i was babying my car like no other during break in. Now after about 9 months of driving it around i have a pretty good feel of it. So one day i decided to take out the 12v to see the difference.... WOW, its night and day. The 12 v feels no where near as fast as it used to (i'm used to driving a 24v). Mainly, there is a lot more low end torque in the 24v and it revs alot quicker.
~VRooom6


----------



## planetmn (May 10, 2002)

*Re: 2001 vr6 0-60 times? (skinnywhiteboy)*

Here are the published numbers:
GTI: http://www.vw.com/gti/tech.htm
Jetta: http://www.vw.com/jetta/tech.htm
-dave


----------



## whodeani (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 2001 vr6 0-60 times? (planetmn)*

Maybe it was just me but I didn't see any numbers that gave 0-60.. I'm I







or was there just no info


----------



## VR6PAYNE (Oct 23, 2001)

*Re: 2001 vr6 0-60 times? (whodeani)*

The 12v can hit 60 mph in 6.8 seconds on average. Low 15's 1/4 mile.


----------



## planetmn (May 10, 2002)

*Re: 2001 vr6 0-60 times? (whodeani)*

yeah, you're screwy, per those pages:
0-60mph
GTI:
VR6: 7.7sec (man)
Jetta:
VR6: 7.9sec (man)
-dave


----------



## phinn (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 2001 vr6 0-60 times? (planetmn)*

VW's numbers are rediculously off. They say like 7.7 or something for all their cars just ignore them.
the 12v VR6 had a 0-60 in all the magazines between 6.8-6.9 seconds, and a quarter mile about 15.3 @ 91 mph
24v is definately a bit faster no doubt about it. The gearing doesnt really help 0-60 much (as you can barely get to 60 in 2nd gear, where in the 12v 5 speed you can get to 68!) But its geared a lot better for up top highway acceleration.
No reviews of a GTI VR6 24v ive seen yet but i would bet you could run a 6.5-6.6 0-60 stock


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 2001 vr6 0-60 times? (phinn)*

I would like to see how much faster the R32 is than the current 201hp GTI... Cause the R32 has a lot more power but waayyy hievier... This month's european car magazine said they got the R32 to do 0-60 in 6.5sec, but the motor was still "green" (not completly broken in).


----------

